# Buffalo Sabres are  pathetic



## moviequeen1 (Mar 27, 2019)

I  truly feel sorry for long time fans/ticket holders of the pro hockey team,Buffalo Sabres,they are pathetic
Last night they lost their 13 consecutive road game,losing to the worst team in the league,Ottawa Senators 4-0
This is the same team that had a 10 game winning streak in Oct&Nov '18,for a brief time they were #1 team in the standings
its obvious the players gave up the cause weeks ago,don't listen or care what the coach,Phil Housley tells them
If the owners of the team,Terry&Kim Pegulia were smart,they should fire Phil.He was good player but had never been head coach before
The last time I was really excited about the team was back in the 70's Sue


----------



## Geezerette (Mar 27, 2019)

Sad to hear that. I follow the AZ Coyotes & they beat the Blackhawks 1-0 last nite. I don't think they have much if a chance to get into the playoffs but they really try hard.


----------

